# aspirin every day in 2WW



## emm-anj (Nov 11, 2008)

has anyone else been told to take aspirin in your 2WW after IUI? it's to thin the blood and helps implantation?


----------



## Hol08 (Jan 7, 2008)

Hiya Emm-anj,

Im currently in the process of my 2ww but i was told to insert pesseries twice a day untill my test date. Im sure its fine to take aspirin if the hospital has told you to do so. Everywhere has there different methods 

How are you doing in yr 2ww wait, im finding hard to take my mind of how i would feel if i got BFN.

Luv Holly xx


----------



## emm-anj (Nov 11, 2008)

thanks for your reply

it's so hard waiting isn't it? It's just so weird how they can put 43 million of them in there and it can still not work - you just think if you had 43 million lottery tickets yo'd be really happy wouldn't you??


----------

